# M&M + PEW = This o.o (updated: green!)



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

As a post-med treat, I gave Jennie a M&M.

Little did I realise that her mouth was still all drooly from the Trimeth Sulfa (that crap tastes nasty!) and yeah. Came back half an hour later to this;




























Rats :roll:


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

hahahaha... break out the non-toxic washable markers & finish the clown paint job that is already started

(hehehe)


----------



## Crittercrazy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

LOL!! :lol:


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

LoL, I knew from the subject that this was going to be good, but the pics surpassed my expectations! How cute, she looks like a smurf rat. :wink:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

Lol I could only of imagined that my reaction would have been had I given her a red one instead. Uhhh .. heart attack?

I may give her another one tomorrow if she takes her meds like a good girl .. I find this highly entertaining :lol:

What colour shall we go for? Green? Orange?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

oh do green! do green! that was a great pic. i should get some of my Eyes after she's had a messy food. she loves to swim in it first. the day i gave her cotton candy ice cream was great! or that spinich dish! a WHOLE green rat! :lol: gotta love the messy furkids!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

XD AWwww! That is so cute. Yay for M&M's!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

Haha, adorable! I say green, as well!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

SOOO cute!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

Haha, too cute! I vote for green too.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

:lol: Jennie did her bit for the planet .. and went Green for a day!











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Any colour preference for tomorrow? She still has 5 days left on these meds and she's being such a good (sometimes) girl with them, a M&M makes a perfect treat for her


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

-giggles- I say orange


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: M&M + PEW = This o.o*

Oooo! I want orange too! What a cutie! You can see that she really enjoyed her treat!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

ok, i third the orange! man its been a while. i know there's blue, green, brown red and orange colors for M&Ms. is there anything else? i know there should be other colors.... i think... 

:lol: but i love her green goatee! very precious. :lol:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yellow too, don't forget yellow.

I'm gonna have to buy a new pack .. between Jennie and me .. we're gonna finish them before her course of meds are done .. lol

Orange it is for tomorrow then 

I'm afraid she's becoming a bit of a lab-rat for our evil human entertainment :lol:


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

orange would be cool

you can get creative... split two [email protected]'s in half & she could look like a psychedelic rat from the 60's


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL

Ok .. after that mental image, yellow is definately not an option.

They will be mine .. she can have the rest :lol:


----------



## Alaska.Street (Feb 27, 2008)

Maybe you could give her a brown so she'll look like a hooded rat with red eyes. xD


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Alaska.Street said:


> Maybe you could give her a brown so she'll look like a hooded rat with red eyes. xD


LOL Or like she's just dived head first into the litter box. Niiiiiiice


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well guys .. bad news. I tried orange .. nada. So then tried red then yellow ... nothing!


If anyone has any other ideas ... lol (sorry Jennie!)


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

maybe she learned how to eat them without getting all messy

I mean how many times do you get laughed at for forgetting to wipe you mouth before you learn to clean up just a bit


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

ORANGE! *looks around and starts to feel like an idiot*


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Hahaha, I love the green.


----------

